# Two Days of Hooke



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2017)

First, played hooke Friday and went with two buds to Spring Warrior. No water until nearly noon. Then my new Tahatsu ran like dog poo. I think I got some bad gas in Perry. Ended up with 13 keeper specks including a couple of really nice fish. Took that boat to Wefings Saturday morning and pulled out the ol' pro and put in at Lanark Saturday about 2 and fished until 5:30. Couldn't buy a keeper speckled trout. but caught a lot of 14"+ fish that got a reprieve. Ended up with 5 sand trout. Ol' Pro with its new 150 yammy ran like a dream. Great weather both days.


----------



## gcs (Nov 5, 2017)

We came down Friday night after work.  Fished inshore Saturday. We filled the boat up with sand trout and Spanish mackerels. We caught 6 keeper speckled trout also.  Caught a great deal of short trout. The biggest speck was 18-1/2” long. We also got 4 bull reds. We had a great day of fishing. We were going to fish a half of the day today but cleaned fish instead.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 20, 2017)

I bet the new Yammy is sweet on the Old Pro.


----------

